# Universal Transmitter



## StLChris (Jun 7, 2002)

Has anyone installed the universal transmitter on their e46? Worth it or not so much?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I put one in mine a few months back. $134 from Circle BMW. Im pleased with it. Everything is cleanly integrated, and i dont have two clickers lying around in my car anymore. It was a real simple DIY too. I think its worth it, but thats just me.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I purchased mine from Circle as well. Did the install myself. My opinion, it is definately worth it. I would much rather have it integrated than have to carry around a remote transmitter.


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

Just make sure your garage door opener is digital. It doesn't work with the older analog garage door openers.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

pps-325xit said:


> *Just make sure your garage door opener is digital. It doesn't work with the older analog garage door openers. *


Are you sure? I have an analog (I assume it's the type where you reset dipswitches to change frequencies) controller and it works fine?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

my garage door opener is 16 years old, I presume analog... no problems. The problem comes with the newer ones (digital?) that reset the code every time you open and close. I know there's a work around but don't know what it is.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Its not that its analog. My original opener radio was running at a 70s frequency range (152MHz, I think) that the UGDO doesn't understand. I put in a new Genie rolling-code radio and it works fine, although its forgotten twice in the last year.


----------



## StLChris (Jun 7, 2002)

Sweet. Thanks for the insights.

Chris

:thumbup:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *my garage door opener is 16 years old, I presume analog... no problems. The problem comes with the newer ones (digital?) that reset the code every time you open and close. I know there's a work around but don't know what it is. *


The work-around for the newer openers is actually very simple - you just have to have someone hold the button on the car remote and push a button on the garage door opener. The problem is that the dealers often don't know that.

I had mine thrown in with my deal - we were arguing about trade in value. I like it a lot.


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

If it has dip switches, it's digital. The old analog ones had a choke which you had to use an allen wrench to manually tune the frequency. There's a hole on the side of the transmitter where you insert the wrench and tune the thing. And it definitely does not work with these.



The HACK said:


> *
> 
> Are you sure? I have an analog (I assume it's the type where you reset dipswitches to change frequencies) controller and it works fine? *


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

The rolling code ones should work. Go to http://www.homelink.com and look at the programming instructions.



johnlew said:


> *my garage door opener is 16 years old, I presume analog... no problems. The problem comes with the newer ones (digital?) that reset the code every time you open and close. I know there's a work around but don't know what it is. *


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

pps-325xit said:


> *If it has dip switches, it's digital. The old analog ones had a choke which you had to use an allen wrench to manually tune the frequency. There's a hole on the side of the transmitter where you insert the wrench and tune the thing. And it definitely does not work with these.
> 
> *


Maybe... But I found some info from Homelink saying the opener (or any other device) must be in the 286-399MHz range. My old analog Multi-Elmac radio unit was in the 150 range.


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

I'll have to check the frquency on the Genie opener that it doesn't work with; this garage door opener is early-70's vintage. I know the inside of its transmitter has only discrete components, i.e. no ICs, just a choke, transistor, and some resistors and capacitors.

Looks like some analog transmitters also used dip switches, so the presence of dip switches doesn't necessarily imply digital.



Kaz said:


> *
> 
> Maybe... But I found some info from Homelink saying the opener (or any other device) must be in the 286-399MHz range. My old analog Multi-Elmac radio unit was in the 150 range. *


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

StLChris said:


> *Has anyone installed the universal transmitter on their e46? Worth it or not so much? *


I got mine from Pacific BMW, Circle advertised a lower price but didn't have it in stock. So I called Pacific and they matched the price. I didn't like having a remote on the visor, I actually had mine in the sunglasses compartment. The UGDO looks good and it's nicely integrated with the amber backlight and stuff at night... I still think it's way overpriced for what it is, but so is a BMW in general...

--Andrew


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

Range of the universal transmitter kinda sucks though...


----------



## bagold (Aug 21, 2002)

I have it and it works great.

On a slightly off topic, does anyone know of a key-chain size universal remote that I can carry around?


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

bagold said:


> *I have it and it works great.
> 
> On a slightly off topic, does anyone know of a key-chain size universal remote that I can carry around? *


If you have a Genie "intellicode" opener, u can get a Genie keychain remote at Home Depot or Lowes for about $30 i think... I bought a wireless keypad instead, when I go jogging I dont bring anything. =)

--Andrew


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

*$2 door opener solution*

I bought a 1/4" momentary-on switch (black) at Radio Shack and mounted it in the grill for the phone mic next to the sun roof controls. Took my remote apart, disconnected the door switch, and soldered two wires to connect to the new switch. With a little velcro to hold the transmitter in place, it fits perfectly behind the removable cover in the headliner where your Universal would otherwise mount.

I know I could fit two transmitters if I had to accomodate two doors. Three? - maybe.

Works great. and unless you are looking for it, you don't know the switch is there. I haven't taken any pictures but if someone wants to see I will.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: $2 door opener solution*



Jon said:


> *
> I haven't taken any pictures but if someone wants to see I will. *


I'd like to see it. Please?
I mean of your soldering and assembly, not only the button.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: $2 door opener solution*



Jon said:


> *I bought a 1/4" momentary-on switch (black) at Radio Shack and mounted it in the grill for the phone mic next to the sun roof controls. Took my remote apart, disconnected the door switch, and soldered two wires to connect to the new switch. With a little velcro to hold the transmitter in place, it fits perfectly behind the removable cover in the headliner where your Universal would otherwise mount.
> 
> I know I could fit two transmitters if I had to accomodate two doors. Three? - maybe.
> 
> Works great. and unless you are looking for it, you don't know the switch is there. I haven't taken any pictures but if someone wants to see I will. *


Sounds elegant. Would like to do that in my wife's 540. Any pics, including soldering of switch would be great!


----------

